# [SYSTEM/HARDWARE] NFORCE2 dziwny komunikat przy starcie

## Dawid159

Witam  :Smile: 

Postanowiłem się w końcu zabrać za pewien dziwny komunikat, który dostaje podczas startu systemu  :Smile:  Oto on:

```
 NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

```

 A tutaj trochę większy wycinek z dmesg w celu pokazania kiedy pojawia się komunikat  :Wink: 

```
[   13.853779] io scheduler cfq registered

[   13.854955] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

[   13.871648] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

[   13.873677] ACPI: No ACPI bus support for floppy.0

[   13.875006] loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

[   13.876159] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

[   13.877289] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

[   13.878514] NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

[   13.879695] NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

[   13.880828] NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

[   13.881961] NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

[   13.883098] NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

[   13.884214] NFORCE2: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

[   13.885332]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

[   13.886480]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

[   13.887601] Probing IDE interface ide0...

[   14.150990] hda: WDC WD800LB-55DNA0, ATA DISK drive

[   14.765617] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

[   14.766771] ACPI: No ACPI bus support for 0.0

```

Czy pozbycie się tego wpłynie jakoś na wydajność, jeżeli tak to jak się tego pozbyć  :Wink: 

Na googlach nie udało mi się znaleźć nic sensownego  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## n0rbi666

wg mnie cable bit - czyli bit od tego, czy kabel jest 40 czy 80 zylowy (tasma ide - ata33 czy ata100), i moze tu jest jakis blad w nf2 ....

----------

## Mihashi

W kilku miejscach, które zapewne i Ty znalazłeś via Google, piszą iż to taki sobie bugo-warning, którym nie nalezy się przejmować, ponieważ nie wpływa na wydajność. Więc ...  :Smile: 

----------

## rebus

tez mam nforce2 z tym komunikatem i z tego co pamietam to na nforce2 z ATA jest jakiś błąd sprzetowy niezgodny z ogolnym standardem i jest to komunikat tylko wskazujący że to mam miejsce i sterownik to prostuje

czyli jak kolega napisał  bugo-warning

----------

## Deadalus

Witam!

Odgrzewam tego kotleta bo mam ten sam problem co Dawid159. Niby ten "bugo-warrning" nie wplywa na wydajnosc etc, ale mnie po prostu irytuje. Jak bootuje kompa to zanim sie wlaczy workarounding mija dobre 15-20 sekund  :Neutral:  Na dobra sprawe te kilkanascie sekund to prawie polowa czasu ladowania calego systemu. Jezeli nie mozna wyeliminowac tego bledu to moze da sie chociaz jakos przyspieszyc wlaczanie workaroundingu?

Dla formalnosci dmesg:

```

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 6.3.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.10-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.49.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 22

GSI 16 sharing vector 0xB1 and IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IR

Q 177

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01019:2501 bound to 0000:00:05.0

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE3-250: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:08.0

NFORCE3-250: chipset revision 162

NFORCE3-250: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE3-250: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE3-250: 0000:00:08.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input1

hda: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4040B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: ST380021A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: cache flushes not supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 < hdb5 hdb6 hdb7 hdb8 hdb9 >

hda: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

```

----------

## Belliash

```
NFORCE-CK804: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:06.0

NFORCE-CK804: chipset revision 242

NFORCE-CK804: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-CK804: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE-CK804: 0000:00:06.0 (rev f2) UDMA133 controller
```

am to samo i sie tym nie prejmuje.

Nie zauwazylem tez spadku predkosci czy wydajnosci systemu. Wrecz przeciwnie. System smiga o niebo szybciej i lepiej niz Windows a przy uzyciu InitNG bootuje sie ~6sek do KDMa.

Z to niepokoi mnie to:

```
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPCA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCP] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.
```

Da sie cos z tym zrobic?

----------

## quosek

mam podobnie i nie wiem tez co z tym zrobic (kiedys szukalem tego pare h, ale nikt nie mial pomyslu....)

wiem tylko, ze to cos z przerwaniami, ale co ?

----------

## wuja

hmmm..... kiedyś też tak miałem z tymi przerwaniami, ale ostatnio znikło. No i niestety nie jestem pewien co mnie uszczęśliwiło, bo mniej więcej w tym samym czasie uaktualniałem BIOS, coś tam pozmieniałem w ustawieniach BIOSU (bo niechcący w czasie uaktualniania ustawiło się domyślnie/fabrycznie) no i zmieniałem kernel i być może coś w nim pozmieniałem (ACPI   :Question: )

----------

## quosek

ja tez bym obstawial bios, ale ..... przeciez kernel nie korzysta z biosu .....

a w jaderku - jak masz dostep do pci access Mode ? (bo mi to any lekko bruzdzi)

i to na 99% nie acpi - bo jedyne co mam z apci to glowny modul

----------

## wuja

 *quosek wrote:*   

>  ..jak masz dostep do pci access Mode ? (bo mi to any lekko bruzdzi)
> 
> ..

 Zawsze miałem "any".

No nie wiem. Tak mnie kiedyś naszło na zmianę jądra z nitro na beyond-sources i przy okazji sobie przypomniałem, że b. dawno nie uaktualniałem BIOS-u

----------

## Raku

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## quosek

to moze to faktycznie cos z biose

ale mi sie zawsze wydawalo, ze bios nie ma nic do kernala i Linuxa - i pare razy np. uzywalem stacji dyskietek wylaczonej w biose.....

chociaz jezeli to przerwania to moze to jest na troche nizszym poziomie - mozesz dac skrotowy spic ustawien w biosie zwiazanych z irq ?

----------

## wuja

```
Power Managment Setup - IRQ Event Activity Detect -> IRQs Activity Monitoring -> 

                 IRQs Activity     - Primary

                 IRQ 3-7 i 9-14   - Enabled

                 IRQ 8 i 15         - Disabled
```

```
PnP/PCI Configuration -> Resources Controlled by  Auto(ESCD)

                                 PCI Slot - Auto
```

----------

## pancurski

mam ten sam chipset ale żaden komunikat mi nie wyskakuje, jaka to plyta glowna? w moim przypadku to Epox 8RDA+

----------

